# Rumble in the Bronx



## aussiemuscle308 (Dec 2, 2014)

Jackie Chan stars as Keung, a Hong Kong policeman, travels to New York for his uncle's wedding, but he ends up taking down an evil criminal syndicate. 
He uses this Lamborghini kit car to chase down the antagonists in a Hovercraft, eventually using it with a 'sword' to cut the skirt.

The model is a 1/25 scale Fujimi kit in gold with hand brushed scrapes and broke off the rear wing. added plates LNGSNG. I found the missing wiper and re-attached it.

DSCF8943 by aus_mus, on Flickr
DSCF8942 by aus_mus, on Flickr
DSCF8944 by aus_mus, on Flickr
DSCF8945 by aus_mus, on Flickr
DSCF8946 by aus_mus, on Flickr











https://pics.imcdb.org/5931/pdvd_733.1.jpg


----------

